# Fender bomb.



## ZE52414 (Dec 15, 2017)

Someone needs this little guy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-autocycle/152829577267?hash=item23955a4833:g:vKYAAOSw9KhaL~1y


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-autocycle/152829577267?hash=item23955a4833:g:vKYAAOSw9KhaL~1y



Thank you. I forgot that part.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 15, 2017)

That didn't last long lol.


----------



## Goatroper (Dec 15, 2017)

the guy listed a prewar forebrake (large drum) it sold just as fast


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 15, 2017)

Yea I seen that as well. You???




Goatroper said:


> the guy listed a prewar forebrake (large drum) it sold just as fast


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 15, 2017)

He listed parts from an autocycle a few times over the past year or 2.
  He had repro fender bombs. I bought a nice horn button and he had repro's of those as well.
  It was hard to communicate with him but he did have original 'Deluxe' parts .
  Most of his stuff didn't sell that quick...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 16, 2017)

I think that fender bomb was a repop.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 19, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yea I seen that as well. You???



I bought a prewar fore brake from this guy a few days ago, I think he had two. He accepted my offer, the ‘buy it now’ price was really high. Hopefully I don’t get a picture of one when it comes in the mail :eek:


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 19, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I bought a prewar fore brake from this guy a few days ago, I think he had two. He accepted my offer, the ‘buy it now’ price was really high. Hopefully I don’t get a picture of one when it comes in the mail :eek:



That would be one expensive pic!


----------

